# Error trying to install FMS 3



## disturbed1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Please forgive a newbie if I have posted in the wrong area... but I am trying to install Adobes FMS 3.5 on my dedicated server thats running FreeBSD 7.2. After typing the install command I get this error: 


```
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ELFd4Ã: not found
d4Ã: not found
4Ã: not found
Ã: not found

./fmsini: 6: Syntax error: "(" unexpected

ERROR: You are running the Adobe Flash Media Server installer
       on the wrong platform.
```

As I said I am a newbie to linux and I dont have a clue whats wrong except that installFMS is reported as not being an elf file.

Thanks for any help someone may be able to give.

PAUL


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 20, 2010)

> ERROR: You are running the Adobe Flash Media Server installer
> on the wrong platform.


WHat is your architecture? x86, amd64?
For what platform is your installer?




> As I said I am a newbie to linux


Welcome to FreeBSD


----------

